# Hi!!!!



## PrettyLittlePeonies (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi Everyone!!!

Just wanted to say hello! loooong time lurker and finally decided that it's about time I join this awesome beauty community! I am strictly a drug store makeup girl, because of my budget but still love to ooh and ahh over all the gorgeous designer makeup. Hehe!


----------



## Isabelle (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Pretty, 

Welcome to Specktra, the home of oooooohhhhh and ahhhhhh! I think that's probably why we're all here 

I love that Specktrites are so knowledgable about all kinds of makeup, not just MAC.

Isabelle


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 1, 2016)

PrettyLittlePeonies said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Just wanted to say hello! loooong time lurker and finally decided that it's about time I join this awesome beauty community! I am strictly a drug store makeup girl, because of my budget but still love to ooh and ahh over all the gorgeous designer makeup. Hehe!



Welcome to Specktra. The ladies here are lovely and very knowledgeable. Word of caution: Hold on to your wallet. Lol.


----------

